# Corid (amprolium) for coccidia?



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with this? I've been reading about it online and apparently its use in dogs is off label but seems to be effective. Its mechanism is to starve the coccidia protozoa. Thanks for any insight!


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

could you post links?
chicco was put on flagile when he was sick, 2 rounds of that took care of the issue, we think it ended up being giardia


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Here are a couple of links - I think coccidia is very similar to giardia. It never completely goes away.

Read the last paragraph:
http://www.ioeba.net/Dog%20Coccidiosis.htm

Read under "What is the treatment for...":
http://www.swiftwaterfarms.com/swiftwater/p21Coccidia.htm

http://jofor.homestead.com/Coccidia_Article.pdf


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

those links are really interesting, the last one seemed to be the most "easy to understand"
chicco was on the flagile for a good 14 days, it seemed to have cleared up by then. i would like to know how corrid and flagile compare, flagile seems to be a very heavy drug, considering it is meant to kill all types of parasites and so forth. is corrid considered less hard on their system? although chicco didnt seem too have many issues with it, if i could have i would have gone with a more natural option, but the diarhea that came with it was too much to waste any time.
i'm going to save that last link incase it comes up again, also for killing the coccidia in your yard, yuck i hope it doesnt come up again! 
sorry i dont have any info on what your post was actually about, i only have our experiance with whatever chicco was sick with..


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

The Corid is structurally the same as Vit B so I think it would be much easier on the system, but that is just a guess. I kept that last article too. I just spoke with my vet today and she uses Corid to treat cattle and said she wouldn't use it to treat a dog as small as Lily (1.5lbs). It sounds like it has applications for a kennel though, so I will keep it in mind for yards etc. too!

Thank you for responding to my question and I'm glad Chicco is all better. Diarrhea is no fun to deal with that's for sure!!


----------

